# John Denver Album Cover



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where the Rocky Mountain High album cover photo was taken.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks like Slaughterhouse falls. . .

Kent


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Phillips said:


> Looks like Slaughterhouse falls. . .
> 
> Kent


It is.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have bee wondering that for a little while. I will put that run on my list next season


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Slaughterhouse is an awesome run! Add Castle Creek (watch for wood) for some additional excitement. Hit upper fryingpan too!


----------



## lkn4spc (Jan 11, 2012)

*Directions to Rocky Mountain High Rock*

The location where the photo was shot for the John Denver Rocky Mountain High album is along the Rio Granda trail in Aspen Colorado. Here are the directions. 

From Aspen go east on Main street to Hwy 82W. 
Turn right onto Cemetary Lane. If you get to the round about you have gone too far go all the way around and back towards town. 
Cemetary Lane changes to Mc Lain Flat Rd. 
Turn left into the parking lot for the Rio Grande trail and Park
There is a porta potty there so if you need to go, go now. there is nothing more on the trail.
Continue on the trail to the right. See how many cairns ( Cairn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) you can find on the trail and dont forget to make your own. 
Eventually you will come to a pond on the right hand side of the trail. Go about half the distance of the pond and then turn around and look at the river... You will know the rock when you see it I promise. If you climb down to the river please be very careful as it can be very wet and slippery. Make sure someone stays up on the trail to take your picture.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

omg omg omg, I friggin love Slaugherhouse. The smooth rounded splattilicious boulders! The epic surfiness! The magic tea-cups feel of the eddys! The falls! At medium, go left young man, and boof! Lower water happy landings down the notch to boaters left of Jonny D! Horror stories about being caught behind the curtain if you go too far right and botch the boof. 

We better get some snow so I can get my 2012 slaughterfix!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

To get the real John Denver experince down a fifth of whiskey while walking down and back from the falls and hit a tree with a porsche on your way back to your hotel room/ camp site


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, Slaughterhouse looks different from that angle.
Saw it a bunch this past summer. It seemed to stay in the 
wonderful range of 1k to 2k for weeks.

Any guesses as to the level in the photo?


----------



## chettarcheese (Oct 1, 2008)

pinemnky13 said:


> To get the real John Denver experince down a fifth of whiskey while walking down and back from the falls and hit a tree with a porsche on your way back to your hotel room/ camp site


"Rocky Mountain High" was the song I played at my first guitar recital. RIP John Boy.


----------



## D Mon Kirk (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone know who shot the cover photo for Rocky Mountain High? I can't find the credit online and my vinyl copy disappeared years ago. Thanks.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Who cares John Denver sucks.


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not a big fan either but you have to give the guy credit for
A. Being good at his craft.
B. Being successful at his vocation.
C. Living large (he died flying a small solo aircraft).
None of which are easy.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Kyle K said:


> I'm not a big fan either but you have to give the guy credit for
> A. Being good at his craft.
> B. Being successful at his vocation.
> C. Living large (he died flying a small solo aircraft).
> None of which are easy.


 He had lost his drivers license from to many DUIs. An ultra lite requires no license to fly one. John Denver crashed his ultra lite plane intoxicated! Some roll model. Lucky He didn't kill someone on the ground


----------



## D Mon Kirk (Jan 28, 2012)

My. What a judgmental group. Shine on, free spirits.


----------



## Countingfish (Jan 29, 2012)

John Denver was a licensed pilot flying a home built aircraft not an ultralite. He was flying a long ez which does require a pilot license, Coroner report showed no alcohol or drugs in his system at time of accident. Cause was determined to be a problem with the fuel tank switch placement.


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

The internet is a funny thing: I never thought I'd be defending John Denver. As I said earlier, I have never been much of a fan, but that doesn't take away the good things he accomplished. So thanks, Countingfish, I appreciate you putting the facts out there, as opposed to others who throw out trash talk just because they don't like someone. 

Like all of us, John had good and bad traits. And who hasn't done some dumb crap in their lives? As for his accomplishments, they stand pretty tall, whether you like his music or not. In addition to all his record sales, giant fan base and multiple music awards he co-founded a renowned charity organization. Wish I could lay claim to any of those things. 

Trash talking is easy, doing stuff well is hard.

And for the record, I never called him a role model (_roll_ is what you do with a kayak), I just stated that he was good at what he did and "lived large", as in working at enjoying life.


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kyle K said:


> The internet is a funny thing: I never thought I'd be defending John Denver. As I said earlier, I have never been much of a fan, but that doesn't take away the good things he accomplished. So thanks, Countingfish, I appreciate you putting the facts out there, as opposed to others who throw out trash talk just because they don't like someone.
> 
> Like all of us, John had good and bad traits. And who hasn't done some dumb crap in their lives? As for his accomplishments, they stand pretty tall, whether you like his music or not. In addition to all his record sales, giant fan base and multiple music awards he co-founded a renowned charity organization. Wish I could lay claim to any of those things.
> 
> ...


kyle! i love you!


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

Right back at you, just don't tell Sam! Wink , wink.


----------



## Tom Hagan (11 mo ago)

Countingfish said:


> John Denver was a licensed pilot flying a home built aircraft not an ultralite. He was flying a long ez which does require a pilot license, Coroner report showed no alcohol or drugs in his system at time of accident. Cause was determined to be a problem with the fuel tank switch placement.


It’s nice to see someone with actual knowledge speak the truth, instead of some rank internet rumor. Countingfish got it exactly right. John lived life the best he could. He made some mistakes along the way but let those “who are without sin cast the first stone.” If you claim to have lived a perfect life without making any mistakes, my guess would be that you’re so boring that hanging out with you would be a real snooze fest. JD was a gifted and talented artist who entertained Americans for at least a decade and that is what he should be appreciated and remembered for.


----------



## hooligan shmulligan (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Contor (Sep 10, 2018)

D Mon Kirk said:


> Does anyone know who shot the cover photo for Rocky Mountain High? I can't find the credit online and my vinyl copy disappeared years ago. Thanks.


Photo credits: Rich Kloss ( off the album). The song “Darcy Farrow” still gets to me.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

You guys are old if you even remember john Denver. We used to watch those awful variety shows with our parents. Haha . What's next the little person weird blond guy goes pack rafting? What's his name? With the bangs ...lol
Sure wish it would snow...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

And of course he had absolutely no responsibility for creating the trickle of migration that began to Colorado….which is now a flood./s. 
Charlie you should come over and help me with my boat! I need to browbeat you into quitting your job and going boating.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Wow i just realized how Indians must feel.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Keep saying it, Charlie: “I’m done working there…I’m going to the Grand Canyon.”.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Kyle K said:


> The internet is a funny thing: I never thought I'd be defending John Denver. As I said earlier, I have never been much of a fan, but that doesn't take away the good things he accomplished. So thanks, Countingfish, I appreciate you putting the facts out there, as opposed to others who throw out trash talk just because they don't like someone.
> 
> Like all of us, John had good and bad traits. And who hasn't done some dumb crap in their lives? As for his accomplishments, they stand pretty tall, whether you like his music or not. In addition to all his record sales, giant fan base and multiple music awards he co-founded a renowned charity organization. Wish I could lay claim to any of those things.
> 
> ...


I agree. I'm not a fan either. He went down the Canyon with ARR in the 90's, my trip was on a similar schedule and we interacted several times over quite a few days. He seemed to really get being down in the Canyon and the whole scene. By the second day I saw he was jumping off and tying the bowline, properly, and helping everywhere he could. He was a cool dude and I was sad to hear when he died.


----------



## intramural (May 6, 2021)

I can't say I'm a fan either... but slaughterhouse on the album cover is sick! Getting stoked for more snow to fall and then melt!


----------

